# provisional measures to secure the claim



## Paramonol

Please help to translate: het nemen van voorlopige maatregelen om te zorgen voor de eis OR het nemen van voorlopige maatregelen voor zekerheid van de eis.


----------



## bibibiben

Are these two incomplete sentences produced by Google Translate? They can no longer be called Dutch, that's for sure.

This could be the intended meaning:
Provisional/precautionary measures were issued in order to secure the claim.

A more literal translation:
The issuing/taking of provisional/precautionary measures in order to secure the claim.


----------



## Paramonol

Thank you. Not really so. Taken from the Internet translations. But I want them in Dutch.


----------



## Paramonol

Please also check: including making deals with them - met inbegrip van transacties maken met ze.


----------



## bibibiben

Machine translations won't provide you with accurate results. Righting machine translations that have gone wrong is a hell of a job, especially when there's hardly any context to work with. It's safer to get help from a professional translator to whom you can give full access to your English text.


----------



## Paramonol

But please try. 

Gitlin I.B. en andere personen alle acties met 9 000 certificaten van aandelen van North East Partners B.V., een nominale waarde van 1 euro per stuk (certificaten van nummer 1 tot nummer 9000), met inbegrip van transacties met ze maken, met een aantal van verplichtingen te belasten, opnieuw ze in het register van aandeelhouders te registreren (of bij de depositaris) van Gitlin I.B. aan elke andere persoon.


----------



## Peterdg

Paramonol said:


> But please try.


No. That's against the rules of the forum. Give us at least the original to start from.


----------



## Paramonol

Simultaneously with the filing of the claim, the plaintiff applied for _provisional measures to secure the claim_ in the form of seizure of the following property:
To forbid to Gitlin I.B. and to other persons any actions with those belonging to Gitlin I.B. 9,000 certificates of shares of North East Partners BV, a nominal value of 1 euro each (Certificates from number 1 to 9,000), _including making deals with them_, encumbering them with any obligations, re-register them in the shareholders register (or at the depositary) from Gitlin I.B. to any other person.


----------



## Peterdg

My try: but really, if you want a reliable translation, you should go to a professional legal translator.

Tegelijkertijd met het indienen van de vordering heeft de eiser ook voorlopige maatregelen gevraagd om de eis veilig te stellen door de inbeslagname van het volgende goed:
Het verbod voor Gitlin I.B. tot enige actie met betrekking tot 9000 aandeelbewijzen (genummerd van 1 tot 9000) van North East Partners BV, met nominale waarde van 1€,  in eigendom van Gitlin I.B. , met inbegrip van het sluiten van een overeenkomst, ze te bezwaren met enige verplichting of ze van Gitlin I.B. naar enig ander persoon over te dragen bij het aandelenregister.


----------

